# Cat pinned under garage door



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

A horrifying incident occurred when Blanco was pinned or stuck under the garage door for what I think was a minute. I didn't see it happen but found him right after mama ran into the kitchen and then she wanted to go back to garage. The door was only open like 8 inches and after mama came in I closed it but he must have made a dash and the sensors were higher than the location of the door when he tried. It was after hours and I admit I didn't rush him to the vets. He ran into the house and within 10 minutes was licking himself and moving around normally and jumped on my bed. I have been observing him for a day and a half and he is eating normally, moving normally and I am waiting for a poop. He seems to feel fine other than being so mad at me for keeping him in when he usually can go in and out. I just keep asking myself, could the cat really be all right. I don't have the money to bring to the vet to have xrays and all sorts of tests which seems to me is the only way they could diagnose anything since he is acting normally. So I know some are going to let me have it. What do you think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I may have done the same as you, since he was moving normally. The no-poop situation is a little worrisome, though. A good vet may be able to tell if something is wrong by physically examining him.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

If he doesn't poop when I go home today, I will take him in. My cats are not fans of the litter box so I am not surprised. They like to go outside and he may have gone right before he came in. I thank God that he was all right. Horrified was the only word I can use to see him there under the door - it look like it was the very hind end of his body although I didn't wait to go see. I just opened the door right away and I thank mama who told me he was there or who knows what would have happened. He never comes in that way and mama is so much smarted than he is. I knew he was traumatized when he slept all night with me and didn't bite me at all. One day and he is back to warning bites when he doesn't want to be touched or moved. And he is back to bothering mama.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I brought Cleo in for her annual exam, the vet could tell that her bladder was empty, but she hadn't pooped yet. 

I hope he's alright. They can smoosh their bodies pretty flat on their own.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Just a follow up. Blanco is fine and not the smartest kitty in the world. He actually ran into the garage again. I am taking precautions now. I can't get the picture of him pinned under the door and that he is ok.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good update! Except for the fact that his learning curve is a straight line.....


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So glad he is alright.


----------

